# Trunk setup complete



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

alee said:


> Where's the seizure/strobe light?


And the disco ball


----------



## RCK (Jan 29, 2003)

vexed said:


> And the disco ball


Roulette anyone? :rofl:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> Where's the seizure/strobe light?


It's in there, the flash cancelled it out.



vexed said:


> And the disco ball


Hmmm.....NAH 



RCK said:


> Roulette anyone? :rofl:


I actually prefer blackjack and dice


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

KP said:


> I am running a risk without the spare, but I wouldn't mind the weight savings either. Thanks again for the suggestions


The fiberglass in my setup makes up for any weight loss :eeps: In case of emergency I have the 800 number to call and if really stuck I got this in my emergency kit ......


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

What happened to the annoying flashy strobe in the trunk?


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

·clyde· said:


> What happened to the annoying flashy strobe in the trunk?


 :tsk: 


alee said:


> Where's the seizure/strobe light?





Dr. Phil said:


> It's in there, the flash cancelled it out.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

He was distracted by that noise he just heard....


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Shhh...


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

That's an elegant setup, Phil. :thumbup: I'd miss my spare though, since I've had to use it twice.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> He was distracted by that noise he just heard....


 :flipoff: :flipoff: :flipoff:


----------



## CP400M (May 21, 2004)

Do you think you could post a few more pics of the amps? Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

CP400M said:


> Do you think you could post a few more pics of the amps? Thanks :thumbup:


I will try to get some uploaded tonight, but if not it will be ~ a week since I am off on vacation next week.


----------

